# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Πλυντήριο ρούχων bosch wol1650

## Πάνος@45

Πλυντήριο ρούχων bosch topp aquavigil wol1650... , ενώ λειτουργεί δεν ολοκληρώνει το πρόγραμμα και δεν ζεσταίνει το νερό

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τεστ στην αντίσταση θέρμανσης νερού και αντικατάσταση αν έχει πρόβλημα , δημιουργεί τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφονται πιο πάνω

----------

